# Englewood, Fl - Bicycle Shops/Routes



## Truth Hurts (Oct 28, 2005)

I will be down near Englewood, Fla in March and I am trying to line up a bike rental. Does any one know of shops in the area that will rent a road bike? Also looking for some routes and/or local rides. I need to get my fix while on vacation

TH


----------



## gutpile (Feb 26, 2005)

Truth Hurts said:


> I will be down near Englewood, Fla in March and I am trying to line up a bike rental. Does any one know of shops in the area that will rent a road bike? Also looking for some routes and/or local rides. I need to get my fix while on vacation
> 
> TH


I live in the north county area and know that there are several bike concessions on Siesta Key, one that has a couple of decent road bikes located just south of the Stickney Point Bridge and Midnight Pass Rd intersection. But this is about 30-35 miles from Englewood. A lot of the beach rentals are cruiser types. You might go on-line for Englewood directory assistance and look for bike shops - I don't know of any, but would guess there are the beach type concessions there as well. Port Charlotte, again about 10-15 miles from Englewood, depending where you are, has a couple of regular shops, one sponsoring a local racing team of 5's & 4's. Sorry, the names of all these shops escape me right now. If I can conjure specific info up, I'll post again.


----------



## Truth Hurts (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks for the info, I will check into Port Charlotte. I will be staying on Don Pedro Island but would like to spend a few days riding. How is the area for riding? Bike friendly?

TH




gutpile said:


> I live in the north county area and know that there are several bike concessions on Siesta Key, one that has a couple of decent road bikes located just south of the Stickney Point Bridge and Midnight Pass Rd intersection. But this is about 30-35 miles from Englewood. A lot of the beach rentals are cruiser types. You might go on-line for Englewood directory assistance and look for bike shops - I don't know of any, but would guess there are the beach type concessions there as well. Port Charlotte, again about 10-15 miles from Englewood, depending where you are, has a couple of regular shops, one sponsoring a local racing team of 5's & 4's. Sorry, the names of all these shops escape me right now. If I can conjure specific info up, I'll post again.


----------



## gutpile (Feb 26, 2005)

*biking Englewood*

Like everywhere, I guess, there are good biking routes and not so good roads. Winter is the tourist season down here and we see a considerable increase in traffic from about Thanksgiving thru Easter. I was hoping I could put you onto the Port Charlotte shop that sponsors a team - they would have good ride info. It's something with initials in their name, like D&S Cycling or the like. The north-south roads on the barrier islands are neat and scenic but can be traffic heavy that time of year. Some new roadways have been put in around Englewood that are wide with bike lanes and stretch a few miles, but they link to main and heavily trafficked roads that you wouldn't want to ride on.


----------



## gutpile (Feb 26, 2005)

*shops*

The shop in Port Charlotte - Cycle Haus, 941 743-7433. In Englewood - Bikes & Boards, 941 474-2019; Englewood Bikeworks, 941 475-8200. good luck!


----------



## Truth Hurts (Oct 28, 2005)

Thank You!!


----------

